
Open Thread: How Would You Fix Yahoo? - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/open_thread_how_would_you_fix_yahoo.php
======
tyohn
If I was put in charge; I'd start by examining each unit of the business and
the leadership of each of the units. I'd make the tough calls; such as
eliminating under performing managers and replacing them with my top team;
and/or I'd give each marginally performing business unit a set time to reach
agreed upon goals or be sold; and/or I'd help unneeded employees seek
employment elsewhere.

I'd breakdown existing barriers to communication. I'd put a focus on
innovation and I'd dig deep into the business to see what opportunities exist
but haven't been implemented. I'd establish known business and employee
performance goals and "push" the business towards those goals. Profit would be
a key dimension of my "new" goals.

Without knowing anything about Yahoo - One of the mistakes I think they made
was copying Google's Adwords system. I think they should examine closely the
reason customers use online advertising - and then create a unique model based
on their customers wants. I could go on but everything after this would be a
guess since I really don't know the insides of Yahoo.

------
aston
1) Get bought by Microsoft.

2) Let Microsoft run the Yahoo businesses like they do all of their others, as
a P&L that could actually take significant losses in the first few years just
to gain market share.

3) Profit (half a decade from now)

------
Tichy
Complete redesign of website - it looks so messy, compared to Google.

------
samwise
sell off all the companies that having nothing to do with the company.

Focus on search. Search is what made yahoo. Also they need to realize that the
money is in search ads.

